# [SOLVED] Possible to recover deleted photos from Android phone SD card?



## tiffanyg23 (Apr 11, 2013)

I deleted some photos from my Samsung android phone http://www.amazon.com/s/keywords=android phonehttp://www.amazon.com/s/?keywords=sdcardby accident. :banghead: need to get them back badly, but there is no "Recycle Bin" for my Samsung Galaxy phone. So it is possible to recover deleted photos from Android phone SD card, just like restore files from computer recycle bin? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Possible to recover deleted photos from Android phone SD card?*

Chances are you won't be able to get them back.

You can however try this program: Recuva - Undelete, Unerase, File and Disk Recovery - Free Download


----------



## tiffanyg23 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: Possible to recover deleted photos from Android phone SD card?*

Thanks for the suggestion.

I tried it but no success, so I give up. A friend send me a tutorial. I followed it and recovered about 80% of my photos, but the other 20% are lost.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Possible to recover deleted photos from Android phone SD card?*

Sorry to hear that you lost some.

I would recommend using a backup app from the Google Play Store so this doesn't happen again.


----------



## davidelliott (Jan 21, 2014)

It's happened to the best of us. Whether your digital camera fell into the wrong (toddler's) hands, or you had a momentary lapse of eye-hand coordination when faced with a "Delete All" message, chances are you or someone you know has accidentally deleted precious photos from a camera's memory card.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

ou said there was no recycle bin but did you have the the proper setting to see hidden files and folders?

In the past, I found files by plugging the sd card into the computer, open it in windows explorer, make sure you can see hidden files then go into the (forget the exact name) recycle bin.


----------



## alysathorne (Feb 26, 2014)

Did either of you recently disable any facet of your GMail account? By default, the contacts displayed in the People app are tied to your GMail and I'm not sure what might happen if you disable the account but it seems possible that they would be removed from your phone.

Go to Settings -> Accounts -> Google and tap on your GMail address which should be at the top of the list.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

This may help:

Top 5 Data Recovery Apps for Android | Daily Tool


----------



## darianjay (May 16, 2014)

For deleted photos on an external memory card (SD) 
1) Connect your phone to the computer through USB in USB mass storage mode or connect the SD card through a card reader and use a PC or Mac based photo recovery program to recover photos directly from the SD card.
2) Root your phone and use the app Undelete for Root Users from the Google Play Store. This is not recommended because it voids your warranty and the recovery software is not as powerful as the PC versions.


----------

